# Floppy macht Probleme!



## dj nightfire (13. Mai 2004)

Hi ihr!

Ich hab ein riesen prob mit meinem Floppy. Ich brauch das sonst fast nie, aber meine no-name netzwerkkarte hat den Treiber per Diskette mitgegeben. Da ich jetzt den PC neu aufgesetzt habe, brauch ich die Treiber natürlich wieder.
Jetzt zum Problem:

Ich lege die Diskette ein, drücke doppelt auf mein floppy im Arbeitsplatz und dann kommt die Meldung:

Der Datenträger in Laufwerk A: ist nicht formatiert.

Soll er jetzt formatiert werden?


nööööööö soller nicht du windoof Das ist eine offizielle Treiberdiskette, was soll das? Kann mir da einer WEiterhelfen?
Gibt es im Internet vieleicht eine Allround-Netzwerkkarten-Treiber? Weil wie gesagt, auf meiner NEtzwerkkarte steht nichtmal ein die Herstellerfirma. Oder seh ich einfach nix


Bitt um schnelle Antwort, wir brauchen das Netzwerk hier!


----------



## Goofman (16. Mai 2004)

Hi Dj  

Was isses denn für ne Netzwerkkarte?
Noname oder Marke?
Kuck mal auf dem größten schwarzen Chip, der da drauf ist.
Da steht wahrscheinlich irgend ne Realtekbezeichnung, wenns ne billige war.
Wenn ja, dann kuck mal Hier

Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter

Mfg Niky


----------

